
ExtJS 4 – Splash Screen - jsutherland
http://blog.newbridgegreen.com/extjs-4-splash-screen/
======
tgasson
Splash screens are never good UX. Why not load a content-less DOM structure
whilst loading the data so the user can get familiar immediately, the same way
iOS apps work.

~~~
jsutherland
Thats a fair point and I would agree in cases where the landing page won't
change or there are not too many variations.

Our ExtJS application has a fairly complex layout and the landing page is
dynamic depending on the user type/configuration so there are many variations
on what the front page could look like.

We have a fairly large download of 1.2mb for the application once it's
compressed so we wanted to show something to users who are on slower
connections. I think it's a fair middle ground in our circumstances.

